# Pizza Box Solar Oven



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My son pointed me toward this today, pretty interesting.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I like it! Makes you think about other applications, doesn't it?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Love this kinda stuff, thanks.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Does not work very well compared to other simple solar cookers*

It's fun to think that a simple pizza box could be converted into such a useful tool...something that can cook your food, but the reality is that this method
of building a solar cooker is not very efficient or effective.
It is a great way to explain the theory of passive solar energy at work, but the results are never very impressive or convincing.

You can though make a very efficient solar box style cooker, or solar panel style cooker with the same inexpensive materials found at your local store and get real and effective results with any food you want to cook.

On this page you can see some examples of home made solar cookers that have been tried and tested over time and that work great.
(click here)*Home made solar cookers*

You will find the *Heaven's Flame* and the* All Season Solar Cooker* on this page, two of the best homemade solar cookers built over the years and used by many.

We even have a (click here)*simple $5.00 Solar Cooker *that we use in our solar cooking classes that have been proven to work great. In fact a student in Africa, (or Bangladesh, I don't remember) emailed us to let us know that he had used this same design and had won his school science fair award with it.

I hope this can be helpful information for some that are interested in some backup, or alternative cooking methods.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, don't crap on my post! If I want to make s'mores in a post-apocalyptic America with a pizza box I will!

Just kidding, thanks for your info. There is some really good info on your website.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I was a little worried about what your reaction might be to my "pooh-poohing" of your post

But, I felt the information would be helpful nevertheless


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cantinawest said:


> I was a little worried about what your reaction might be to my "pooh-poohing" of your post
> 
> But, I felt* the information would be helpful *nevertheless


And that's what it's all about.  :congrat:


----------

